# Sherwile Mfg Super Pan



## tf40 (Jul 27, 2011)

Seeking information pertaining to Sherwile Mfg Super Pan. Pan measures 66" wide, 31" high, 38" deep. Estimate 1950's vintage.

Need to know proper connection of the top link.

The upper assembly extends to dump the pan. And it pivots at the points indicated. There is a tube which runs through the mounting plate(?).

The issues are the mounting plate is offset from the top link and that the entire upper assembly rotates. When the pan is raised or lowered it jams the assembly against the tractor.


----------

